

Why Chinese is so damn hard - plinkplonk
http://pinyin.info/readings/texts/moser.html

======
zasz
Every language has its extreme difficulties. In America, you have spelling
bees, in France, you have grammar conjugation contests, and in China, you
pride yourself on the number of characters you've memorized.

I really despise this article every time I see it. No. I don't despise it, I
hate it. I can't read worth a damn in Chinese, but I can speak a dialect of it
quite fluently. Its focus on written Chinese is completely unreasonable.

------
mhartl
I've read this before, and never get tired of it.

 _Off-topic_ : I mistyped "get" as "git" in that sentence above, which tells
you how I spend my days. Occupational hazard, I guess. :-/

